# Audabon Luck????



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Anybody having any luck on audabon, mainly the west end yet? Ive had my permanent out since tuesday with only 2 perch caught for over 12 hours of fishing. With the weather nice like it is, it would be a good time to move, but I dont want to move if its that dead all around.

Thanks.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

it's been good for me almost everytime out. i fish the other side of the lake... also, don't set up in a pack of houses, once a house or two appears by me, i'm gone from that spot


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

rap said:


> also, don't set up in a pack of houses, once a house or two appears by me, i'm gone from that spot


Your my kind of fisherman...I'm the same way and too stubborn to change. Even when the community is hitting I can't get myself to go there.

I've heard the east and south end have been good, but haven't been able to get out there myself.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

chris-
yeah, i think every good point or island has the same number of eyes roaming the dropoffs and it is nice having them all to yourself...

bauer-
another tip is to make sure you are staying till after dark, lately they haven't been biting until 5:15PM and usually lasts until 7:00. i fish about 15-25 ft of water.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

alot of the problem im sure is the mini city thats goin on there with the warm weather. But Tuesday night was dead and I was out till 6:30, 7ish. Skipped wed. was out thursday from 11am till 7:30 and had nothing, 2 quick bites, sat and worked them on jigs as well as bobber fishing.

Somebody wanna donate to a Vexilar cause, checks payable to Bauer please 

Im gonna leave it for the weekend, wait till the weather cools a bit, and some of the holiday people disappear. Try it again on monday I guess.


----------

